# Looking for Beta readers



## Kindar (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

I've just finished the second draft of Murder and I'm looking for a few Beta readers to give it a thorough read through and tell me what they think of it.

I'm not going to post this version since ultimately I'm plkaning on trying to get this published, but you can find the first draft here : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1145547/

It's a murder mystery in a world where Predation on other sentient beings is allowed. It also deal with gay relationships.

the 2nd draft currently stands at 38,000 words.

If anyone here is interested let me know and I'll provide more details as to what I'm looking for in the comments.

thanks


----------

